

Ask HN: Suppressing Facebook... - mechanician

Is there a way to prevent Facebook from suggesting me to others?  I.e. I don't want to appear under the 'Suggestions' section on other peoples homepages.
======
iamdave
The only winning strategy is not to play.

------
shyamster
I've looked into this before but never got anywhere. Like others have said,
the only way is to not play.

------
one010101
Hmm. Why are you on Facebook if you don't want to be part of it?

